# Making a Tail



## Kano (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if there's a thread about this so I'll just ask. 

I'm making a husky fursuit and I'm having a hard time with the tail. Does anyone know of any good tail tutorials or have any tips for making a husky tail?

Thanks!


----------



## Boombox (Aug 7, 2008)

here's an illustration posted by niiku on the livejournal fursuit community! http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h226/niikupony/Poneh/2tonedcurlytail.jpg

and here's another tutorial http://whippetluv.deviantart.com/ar...02924?q=by:whippetluv&qh=sort:time+-in:scraps


----------



## Kano (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 8, 2008)

I've found a lot of really good tutorials on the Fursuit LJ community.
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/


----------



## Kano (Aug 8, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> I've found a lot of really good tutorials on the Fursuit LJ community.
> http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/


 
Cool! Thanks! ^^


----------

